# LSVW/MLVW



## SNoseworthy (23 Mar 2003)

Hi

I was just wondering if someone could clarify whether or not the LSVW or the MLVW is the vehicle that has the spontaneous engine fires and steering column problems. I just need confirmation since I‘ve heard LSVW for it, as well as MLVW.

Thanks


----------



## RoyalHighlander (23 Mar 2003)

When I was in we never encounterd any problems with the Medium Logistcal Vehicle Wheeled (LOL) Most prob was they wopuldnt start during the winter if you didnt take care of them... (diesel Engines)


----------



## RoyalHighlander (23 Mar 2003)

CASR 
 http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=41


----------



## Marti (23 Mar 2003)

i know my unit recently had an incident with an engine fire in one of our LSVWs.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2003)

The LS has a lot of problems; we‘ve had transmission issues as well as vapor lock issues.  Good news is they are being replaced.  

They had their good points but I don‘t think they were really made to stand the pounding of a military field truck.

The MLs seem fairly indestructible, on the other hand.


----------



## Jungle (24 Mar 2003)

The LSVW being replaced ??? I knew about the Iltis, but not the LS... Michael, now tell us where you got this info from... WHERE!!! COME ON!!! TELL US!!! oups... getting carried away here... just trying some Iraqi interrogation techniques... minus the physical violence of course. Have to remain politically correct...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2003)

I may be in error, but I thought the Silverado was replacing the Iltis and the LS was being replaced by.....doh....brain freeze....

Gelandewagens?


----------



## SpinDoc (24 Mar 2003)

Er, I don‘t think that‘s what‘s happening Michael.

The way I understand it is that the Reserves are getting the Silverados and the Regs (and some Reserve units -- armoured recce maybe) are getting the G-wagons.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2003)

Could be; I know we discussed it here before but was too lazy to do a search, and basically, all we had to go on was the article in MAPLE LEAF.

So we are saying the Iltis (only) is being replaced, by one type of truck for the regs an another for the reserves?


----------



## SNoseworthy (25 Mar 2003)

"So we are saying the Iltis (only) is being replaced, by one type of truck for the regs an another for the reserves? "

From what I understand, that‘s what is happening. The LSVWs only came into service between 1993 and 1997...I doubt if we‘ll see the government make a move to replace them for several more years. If DND had a better budget, they might be able to replace them in the nearer future, but it doesn‘t, and it‘s not a priority right now as far as I know.


----------



## Brad Sallows (26 Mar 2003)

Reg F field units and Res F armoured recce get the SMP LUVW (G-wagen).  Everyone else - reserve units, base transport sections, etc - get the COTS LUVW (Silverado).  The overall replacement is less than 1:1.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Mar 2003)

So much for my attention to detail, eh?

Thanks for the information gentlemen, I humbly and gratefully stand corrected!

Looking forward to the Silverado.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2003)

So the silveradoeveryone is talking about is green and "armyish"?

One thing that irks me is that you go to an airforce base or a non combat arms base for lack of a better phrase (like kignston) and theres fleets of brand new silverados, vans, new SUV‘s just sitting in parking lots collecting dust while combat units have to make due with beat up abused ****ty LS‘s and iltis‘s or the odd banged up silverado.


----------



## klumanth (27 Mar 2003)

Being from "kignston" I have to ask, just where are all these shiny new fleets of vehicles so I can go have a look?  We do have some nice staff cars, perhaps because of the sheer number of high ranking officers around, but I have yet to see a fleet of silverados around.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2003)

Take a look  on the west side of PSTC. I think theres more then 20 brand new mazda tribute looking vehicles.


----------

